# Congratulations to Cynicaster for Winning the January Photo Challenge!



## manaheim (Feb 13, 2014)

The theme was "The Letter H".


----------



## tirediron (Feb 13, 2014)

Congrats!  Awesome image!


----------



## ratssass (Feb 14, 2014)

congrats.....like where you took it


----------



## terri (Feb 15, 2014)

Terrific job!


----------



## Derrel (Feb 15, 2014)

Yeah, way to go man.


----------



## intan (Feb 16, 2014)

Congrats, nice picture

Celebrating Life!


----------



## cynicaster (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words everybody!  It&#8217;s always very encouraging and motivating to get props from the community. 

Now&#8230; what to do with &#8220;mirrors&#8221;&#8230; at the moment it&#8217;s not looking good for back-to-back victories.


----------



## CanadiaNikon (Mar 5, 2014)

Nice work!

I like the concept.


----------



## EIngerson (May 13, 2014)

VERY nice.


----------



## Shutter_Neko (May 14, 2014)

boss


----------



## Playboy_Mommy (May 16, 2014)

Sweet photo, dude.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## ruggedshutter (May 29, 2014)

great photo.  Now only if it were of a bass then it would have gotten an "Excellent Photo" jk   Good job


----------



## SmilingTears (Jun 26, 2014)

ruggedshutter said:


> great photo.  Now only if it were of a bass then it would have gotten an "Excellent Photo" jk   Good job



I think i don't know pretty much about Digital Photography to point something wrong in this photo but i also agreed with ruggedshutter.


----------



## PropilotBW (Jun 26, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## BenAspinall (Oct 16, 2014)

excellent work.. so creative.. i enjoyed it a lot.. 
best casino online


----------

